# [Metro West Boston] Seeking a game



## Fighter1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking for a D&D v3.5 or Pathfinder game in the Metro West Boston area; or really the greater Boston area.

I am highly experienced in both systems.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jun 20, 2011)

Howdy.

We have a group that meets Thursday nights in the Waltham area (which is about 25-35 minuts from Framingham, so not too bad a commute), and we always welcome new players.

The “core group” starting playing together in 2002, and we now have about 7 players (we typically have 4 that are consistent week to week), and we typically game from 7 Pm to 11 PM (or so.)  Ages of players range from late 20's to early-40's.

Our main campaign is a 3.5 Eberron campaign, where we’re about 6th level. (We’ve incorporated some PF rules, but we haven’t entirely switched over, since the campaign started before the finalized PF rules came out.) 

We do other stuff occasionally, (board-games, other RPG’s, movies, etc.) but D+D is our main focus.

Feel free to shoot me a PM if this interests you, and I can give you some more info.


----------

